# Serielle Schnittstelle unter XP



## Roland (26 Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da ein Problem mit Etikettendruckern, die über die serielle Schnittstelle angesteuert wird. Das seltsame ist, dass manche (alle der gleiche Typ) unter XP funktionieren, andere jedoch nicht. Eigentlich dürfte das alles schon garnicht sein, da die serielle Schnittstelle schliesslich ein Standardprotokoll ist... hat da jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann oder/und was man machen kann?


----------



## Kurt (26 Oktober 2004)

Als Erstes zu klären:
wo bleibt der Fehler - beim Drucker oder beim PC -, oder 
Funktioniert *ein und der selbe* Drucker bei 'einem' PC aber bei einem anderen PC nicht, oder funktionieren an einem PC manche Drucker, andere Drucker aber nicht.

Die Antwort dieser Frage entscheidet über die weitere Suchstrategie.

Wir immer das SELBE Kabel verwendet?
Sind die Drucker gleich konfiguriert (Handshake, Baud, Bit....)

ordnungshalber:
RS232 ist kein Protokoll sondern die physikalische Norm für den seriellen Anschluss. Also Pegel, Impedanz, Spannung, was ist H/L usw.

Protokoll spielt sich in der Software ab.

kurt


----------



## Roland (26 Oktober 2004)

hi,
also es ist immer   ->der gleiche PC
                           ->das gleiche Kabel
                           ->die gleiche Baudrate
                           ->die gleiche konfig beim drucker

der unterschied liegt einfach darin, dass beispielsweise drucker a defekt ist und durch drucker b ausgetauscht werden muss. drucker a und b sind jedoch gleich, dh gleiche serie, gleiches baujahr usw.


----------



## Roland (26 Oktober 2004)

seltsam ist nur, dass manche drucker unter nt funktionieren aber nicht mehr unter xp... finde ich persönlich sehr seltsam, da es ja keinen unterschied machen sollte...


----------



## Limbo (26 Oktober 2004)

Da würde ich einfach mal ein einfaches DOS installieren, die Schnittstelle konfigurieren. Danach mit QBasic einfache Strings mit PRINT an den Drucker senden. Wenn es geklappt hat, Kabel und Drucker vertauschen, bis der Übeltäter gefunden ist. 

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

das kabel ist ja ok, mir geht es eigentlich darum, dass alle drucker unter windows nt laufen, nicht aber unter xp.... das kabel ist ja in ordnung, nur manche drucker machen blöd...


----------



## Limbo (28 Oktober 2004)

Wenn es wirklich die gleichen Drucker sind, die nur teilweise unter XP laufen, müßten die Drucker unterschiedliche Firmware haben. In diesem Fall ließe sich die Firmware des funktionierenden Druckers sicherlich in ein anders EPROM für den müden Drucker brennen.
Bei Druckern der gleichen Serie sollte es allerdings nicht so sein, es sei denn, ein Drucker hat mal anläßlich einer Reparatur eine neue Firmware erhalten.

Limbo


----------



## Zottel (28 Oktober 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wirklich die gleichen Drucker sind, die nur teilweise unter XP laufen, müßten die Drucker unterschiedliche Firmware haben.


Oder können Dinge wie z.B. Zeichensatz, Emulation, Papiergröße, Rück- oderFehlermeldungen mittels Menü und/oder DIP-Schalter eingestellt werden?

Es wurde zwar schon nach der Konfiguration gefragt, aber in Zusammenhang mit den seriellen Parametern.

Sieht XP den Drucker A als denselben Typ (mit allen Details) wie Drucker B an?


----------



## Roland (29 Oktober 2004)

das mit der firmware habe ich auch schon vermutet. das finde ich aber seltsam... ich hab schon versucht ein eeprom zu brennen mit der firmware eines xp-fähigen druckers. das ergebnis war aber immernoch das selbe; der drucker hat immernochnicht funktioniert... 
aber trotzdem wundere ich mich, dass alle drucker unter nt laufen und nicht unter xp.

ach ja zottel, also ich kann über dip-schalter die baudrate, stopbit, parität usw. einstellen. eigentlich sollte ich da alles richtig eingestellt haben...


----------



## kpeter (29 Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen

Wieso wollen oder müssen alle auf XP umsteigen

Wenn es doch unter win 2000 ohne Probleme funktioniert
haben wir denn wirklich so wenig arbeit das wir uns selbst welche schaffen müssen

solleten mal eine Diskussion über sinhaftigkeit von win xp anstellen

 :twisted:


----------



## Limbo (30 Oktober 2004)

Das klingt ja so, als ob es sinnlos sei, auf Win XP umzusteigen.

Dem muß ich wehement wiedersprechen.

Win NT, das früher das Betriebssystem für professionelle Anwender im Netzwerk mit unterschiedlichen Rechten war, wird schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt, und erweitert.

Win 95 ist auch längst veraltet.

Win 98 /ME ist ebenfalls am Ende seiner Tage. Zwar ist ME das neuere System, dafür ist es aber eine für "Spieler optimierte, abgespeckte Homeversion des besseren Win 98SE. Win98 war auch schon abgekündigt, wird aber auf Kundenwunsch "noch" gepflegt. Wer heute neue Soft, oder Hardware kauft, geht bei Win98 schon das Risiko ein, dass die neuen Komponennten nicht mehr mit Win98 laufen.

Win2000, einst als Nachfolger von Win NT gehandelt, ist zwar ein sehr stabiles BS mit weniger Sicherheitslücken als zB. Win98. Diese erhöhte Sicherheit resultiert aber allein aus der Rechtezuweisung verschiedener User und Clients. 

Da WinXP auf dem Markt ist, und schon 2 große Überarbeitungen erfahren hat, konzentriert sich die Entwicklung auf dieses MS-Produkt und auf den fast marktreifen Nachfolger Longhorn. Auch wenn es im aktuellen XP noch Sicherheitslücken gibt, kann ich doch mit Fug und Recht sagen, dass es, - richtig installiert, das sicherste Windows am Markt ist. Allein aus diesem Grund sollte man den Umstieg auch von Win2000 ins Auge fassen.

Da sich kein Mensch darüber beklagt hat, dass aktuelle Boards weder ISA, EISA oder gar VESA-Slots besitzen, verstehe ich nicht, was so verwerflich daran ist, wenn ein aktuelles BS im Zeitalter der 4GB Chipdrives und DVD-Brenner keinen 80MB Bandstreamer mehr unterstützt. 

Selbstverständlich hat jedes autonome Arbeitsgerät mit Win95 oder gar PCPM/86 seine Daseinsberechtigung solange es funktioniert. Aber eine Hochrüstung der Oltimer auf neue Hardware lohnt sich keinesfalls. Jeder Euro und jede Stunde ist da in den Umstieg auf aktuelle Hard- und Software besser investiert.

Auch bei dem Betrieb von S5 SPS-Anlagen sollte man überlegen, ob man noch in die Ersatzteilhaltung von den abgekündigten Anlagen investiert, oder ob man Rücklagen zum Umbau auf S7 Steuerungen bildet.

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja so, als ob es sinnlos sei, auf Win XP umzusteigen.
> Da WinXP auf dem Markt ist, und schon 2 große Überarbeitungen erfahren hat, konzentriert sich die Entwicklung auf dieses MS-Produkt und auf den fast marktreifen Nachfolger Longhorn. Auch wenn es im aktuellen XP noch Sicherheitslücken gibt, kann ich doch mit Fug und Recht sagen, dass es, - richtig installiert, das sicherste Windows am Markt ist. Allein aus diesem Grund sollte man den Umstieg auch von Win2000 ins Auge fassen.
> Limbo



Wenn es nur um "Sicherheit" geht solltest auch mal Solaris anschauen....  8) 

Nein, Win2000 ist stabiler als XP und zwar erheblich und das zählt in der Produktion ziemlich viel oder? Wenn ihr eine gute Firewall habt, die nur HTTP und passive FTP erlaubt, dann sollte es mit einem PC im Intranet für Ettikettendrucker kein Problem geben.

Doc Funfrock


----------



## Limbo (9 November 2004)

Wir sind nicht der einzige Großbetrieb, der auf Win XP umgestiegen ist.
Wegen der allgemeinen Panikmache zum SP2 haben wir lange gezögert das SP2 überall aufzspielen. 
Inzwischen wissen wir aber, dass das SP2 auf einem neu installiertem Rechner keine Probleme macht, und haben es bei allen Neuinstallationen gleich mit aufgespielt. 
Es liegt in der Natur eines Servicepacks, dass Systemdateien und Einstellungen überschrieben werden. Da Das auch für von Programmen vorgenommenen Änderungen zutrifft, kann es vorkommen, das Programme bei nachinstalliertem SP2 nicht mehr laufen. In solchen Fällen hilft eine Neuinstallation des betroffenen Programms, oder schlimmstenfalls eine Neuinstallation von WinXP mit SP2.

Limbo


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

und noch so am Rande:

Der Pentium4 Prozessor mit HT Technologie wird z.B. erst ab XP SP1 unterstützt - geht also auf einem 2k System schon mal gar nicht...

Er würde dann im "Normalbetrieb" laufen (falls es sich im BIOS überhaupt einstellen läßt --> bei meinem Laptop [HP] nicht...) , und das Geld wäre sinnlos investiert gewesen. 

Ähnliches gilt wahrscheinlich für die neue AMD CPU.


Es wäre natürlich genau so einfach gewesen diese Hardware von 2k akzeptieren zu lassen (per SP o.Ä.) - aber hier ist wohl das Marketing schuld daß es nicht so ist...

Oder kann NT4 mittlerweile USB ?


Die Stabilität von XP ist wohl eher mindestens gleich wie die von 2k.

Viel wichtiger ist es stabile Treiber und passende Software zu haben.



Aber generell würde ich auch sagen daß auf den älteren Rechnern auch die älteren Betriebssysteme laufen - und keine Wunder mehr von Ihnen erwartet werden sollten...

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


Zu dem Drucker fällt mir leider auch nichts passendes ein  


Außer daß ich mir nicht vorstellen kann daß es am Betriebssystem liegt weil --> Ein serieller Drucker (ebenso wie der paralelle) nicht von Windows erkannt werden kann nur weil er per Kabel angeschlossen ist. Das heißt wenn ein Drucker mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen in Windows druckt, muß ein baugleiches Modell nur durch Umstecken (des Druckers) ebenfalls drucken.

Wenn also noch was verstellt werden muß dann am Drucker.


Hat denn XP den Treiber für dieses Modell (noch) an Bord ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

äh... entschuldigung.

Das mit der nicht vorhandenen Unterstützung für HT in Windows 2000 nehme ich umgehend zurück.

Ich habe es ausprobiert - es geht...

Die einzige Einschränkung bleibt dann wohl zur Zeit die unvollständige Unterstützung von WLAN (kein WPA)

Hier muß man dann zum unsicheren WEP greifen, und viel Spaß beim Einrichten haben...

< Edit:

oder ein Zusatztool vom WLAN-Kartenhersteller verwenden mit dem WPA einwandfrei geht...

Ende Edit >

Ich will hier auf keinen Fall falsche Aussagen tätigen - daher die Korrektur  sogar noch am "Heiligen Vormittag".


So nun bereite ich mich aber auf den Abend vor - also alle Rechner Herunterfahren....


Ich wünsch euch was.


----------

